

Report: EC2 Running 40,000 Servers - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/10/01/report-ec2-running-40000-servers/

======
arfrank
The article that this article references was posted earlier today.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=855389>

actual article: [http://cloudscaling.com/blog/cloud-computing/amazons-
ec2-gen...](http://cloudscaling.com/blog/cloud-computing/amazons-
ec2-generating-220m-annually)

------
wmf
It seems like you could verify this by pinging all the dom0s; I wonder if
anyone has done that.

